# fishin the suds



## Jenkins (Dec 13, 2013)

So I'm planning a trip to southwest Florida in May. Since I don't have a surf rod I'll be fish in close to the beach. What can I catch and what rigs and bait should I use?


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow no replies I'm surprised. Just fish a two hook bottom rig with shrimp, preferably fresh and 1/0 or 2/0 hooks. You should catch a variety of fish.


----------



## Surfmantom (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe even add cut up finger mullet and a 3/0 or 4/0 hook.


----------



## Jenkins (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replys! I'll give both a shot a post pics if I have enough sense to take some this year. I'm thinking about salting some shrimp to help toughen it up a bit and keep better. Last I used shrimp (frozen from Wal-Mart and bait shop) I fed more fish than I caught. Best I remember I was using 1/0 circle hooks.


----------



## razertoo (Jan 18, 2014)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks for the replys! I'll give both a shot a post pics if I have enough sense to take some this year. I'm thinking about salting some shrimp to help toughen it up a bit and keep better. Last I used shrimp (frozen from Wal-Mart and bait shop) I fed more fish than I caught. Best I remember I was using 1/0 circle hooks.


Live shrimp is infinitely better and virtually every fish in the ocean likes to eat it


----------



## Jenkins (Dec 13, 2013)

I probably won't have a way to keep live shrimp. Not sure my girlfriend will let me put a 5 gallon bucket full of shrimp and water in her car. Any other ideas?


----------



## Jenkins (Dec 13, 2013)

Thought I might try my hand (literally) at catching sand fleas too


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Get some fresh shrimp from the fish market and keep it on ice. I would much rather spend a little extra $ on fresh shrimp, than to waste my few bucks on that black, nasty, frozen crap you can get...........live sand fleas would be an excellent choice as well. Variety is the spice of life!! Fish bites seem to work fine for whiting and trout on some days, but I don't think it will outfish live bait (as it claims).


----------



## TnRebel (Oct 23, 2013)

Wally World sales a type of pickled flea in a bag that I have caught a few whiting and jacks on in the surf ... used a 6 to 7 ft. med action rod and spinning reel spooled with 12 to 15 lb big game and cast for the through about 30 ft out depending on low or high tide . or buy a few clams at the bait store and use them . all you need to keep them is a small foam cooler .


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Instead of paying $30 or more bucks for a sand flea rake, go to the dollar store and get you a thick plastic colander. I took one to the beach last year and loaded up on over 200 fleas that way. Little more stoop and bend, but ya save $.


----------

